# Snow



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

6 inches of light powder on our trails...

Hard ride up broke trail on the last section to the top...

Lost it coming down in a switch back...

It is way nicer to crash in snow than rocks...

One more dump and time to go skiing


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Get a fat bike, skiing is overrated


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Get some new skis. Fatbikes are overrated. But, I have a ski for the front of my fatbike - either double overrated or double cool. You decide.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

jeffscott said:


> 6 inches of light powder on our trails...It is way nicer to crash in snow than rocks...


6" of light powder doesn't offer much of a cushion.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> 6 inches of light powder on our trails...
> 
> One more dump and time to go skiing


ACL sugery 8 weeks ago. No skiing of any flavor for me. Bike consists of trainer miles until March at the earliest.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jeffscott said:


> 6 inches of light powder on our trails...
> 
> Hard ride up broke trail on the last section to the top...
> 
> ...


You do know there's rocks under that fluff, right?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Snow for today's forecast in our neck of the woods... the ground is not frozen so it won't last and will quickly melt. We're still riding


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

No snow forecast but 1/2 our ride from home trail complex is ski area and snow making starts this week.

The two 50+ here are thinking hard about how we'll be addressing our exercise obsessions. It was gravel grinding last weekend.

We're super spoiled with single track a 10 min pedal from our driveway so I might have to do something as difficult as drive 20 - 30 minutes tonight. Maybe the first world problem of just loop the trail area that won't have snow making.

For the rest.... I suggest having trail bike, fat bike, alpine and Nordic skis. Of course any good or community oriented fat bikers knows you need snowshoes and an avy shovel for grooming.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> 6" of light powder doesn't offer much of a cushion.


I hear you but it actually provides a lot more than you would think.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

telemike said:


> Get some new skis. Fatbikes are overrated. But, I have a ski for the front of my fatbike - either double overrated or double cool. You decide.


Split the shell of my Fischer TransAlp Vacuum boots. They warranted my boots....

But it was October and no new boots

They offered me an upgrade for 100 bucks to trans alps carbons

Didn't have to pay freight for the warranty net price $63.

Way lighter fit is better and it is a stiffer boot...

With almost no cuff friction in climb mode.

Skiis still great

Vokll BMT carbon

I am about 2.3 kg per foot very light.

Kreuzspitze bindings light strong and adjustable.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No snow in the forecast for Vancouver, but it will be probably be the road for me until the weekend...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Today's Thursday, on Tuesday I woke up to our first traceable dump of the year of 6 plus inches. Since then the temps have been in the 50's and blue skies, so it's pretty much all melted now. Front Range Colorado crazy extreme temp. changes from one day to the next.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

How appropriate for the over Fifty forum!
....pretty funny...


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Scarpa T2 boots. Very new because my Garmonts were seriously worn out. I expanded the toe box myself with a wedged carving of the front of my foot and a heat gun. This is a seriously nerve wracking job with expensive new boots!

Skis? Rossignol BC 125 waxless skis with G3 cable bindings. Black diamond skins cut to fit. Someday, if the nut orchard produces enough money, I'm going to buy a pair of Voile Vector BC skis but I've been spending my money on a bike - 27.5+ full sus.

Think snow!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ready for snow and meantime, just trying out some different outerwear stuff in our winter-like temps as they come and go. Been a skier since grade school days and growing up in MI helped me transition to winter months easily. 
I'm starting to hedge my bets on the cold outings as I get a bit up in years though. Noticed the 3.5 season motorcycling here in CO the past few years was getting a bit chilly for me.

I recently clipped on a moose mitt (new purchase) to see how it fits the bicycle and I'll toy with those some to see what temps I need gloves and then how much glove. Looking forward to making it a stronger biking winter than ever before. I figure in my case , the hands and fingers are the first to get cold, I'll see about feet/footwear combo's as it goes.

There is something more exciting and tranquil to my thinking about gliding through our nearby park on a thick fluffy blanket of snow, at least more so that strolling anyways.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

telemike said:


> Get some new skis. Fatbikes are overrated. But, I have a ski for the front of my fatbike - either double overrated or double cool. You decide.


I have AT gear, heavy tele gear, light tele gear, Nordic gear, snowboards, snowshoes, but I'd take my Wozo shod with 27.5 x 4.5 Barbes over all that junk.

Snow biking is a hoot!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Get fat. Skiing and biking are overrated.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Got the second dump

Three buried in a wind slab avalanche

We skied some tight trees with knee deep powder, stay away from open slopes.

No issues with hitting deadfall.

The season is on.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

jeffscott said:


> Got the second dump
> 
> Three buried in a wind slab avalanche
> 
> ...


If it's the one up in Kananaskis, it sounds as though they knew what they were doing and were well prepared.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> If it's the one up in Kananaskis, it sounds as though they knew what they were doing and were well prepared.


Yeah

I don't know well prepared an knowledgeable does not mean safe and conservative.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

jeffscott said:


> Yeah
> 
> I don't know well prepared an knowledgeable does not mean safe and conservative.


Sometimes sh*t happens. The only way to stay safe is to stay home.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> Sometimes sh*t happens. The only way to stay safe is to stay home.


not in this case


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Don’t go there, we shouldn’t judge the actions of others unless they directly impact us. 

Back to biking anyone?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Don't go there, we shouldn't judge the actions of others unless they directly impact us.
> 
> Back to biking anyone?


Still skiing

This accident indicates the scope of the problem out here.

The avalanche forecast indicated massive soon transport into gullys and wind slab formation.

Their actions put lots of people at risk.

got our third dump time to try out tryst lake.


----------

